# muscle tech cell tech hardcore pro series



## bit14 (Apr 14, 2011)

is this creatine any good?


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 14, 2011)

bit14 said:


> is this creatine any good?


 There is so many other ones that are just as good or better than Cell-Tech and probably less than half the price. Cell-Tech was the first creatine I ever used and it worked great, but it has so much sugar and is so freakin expensive.. Id go with Creapure creatine and add it to any juice you want and buy some Alpha Lipoic Acid and you'll see the same benefits, save money and have a ton of servings versus 30. 

Our site Primordial Performance carries Creapure in bulk. 17$ for 200 servings, thats months worth.. but if your curious, go and try cell-tech, but do yourself a favor and try Creapure also. You'll see that they are both goin to work the same.


----------



## buff1 (Apr 14, 2011)

bit14 said:


> is this creatine any good?



Muscle Tech is all gimmick!!!  Yes creatine is a solid supp, but you can get it anywhere and it won't kill your diet like Da cell tech


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

super expensive.. plain ol mono does the job


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread.

I just started taking the Cell-tech about 3 weeks ago and I really like this better than the plain creatine.  I always took the regular creatine with my post workout shake.    Now I been taking the Cell Tech as my post workout shake with just 1 scoop of protein and I am seeing results. It didnt seem like the regular creatine was doing anything at all.   Sounds like I should have been mixing the regular creatine with gatorade for better results??    Just been trying different experiments and so far the Cell Tech has worked the best for me.  But if the gatorade with cheap creatine does the same thing maybe I will try that.  Was also thinking about trying out the Dark Matter brand. So far loving the Cell-Tech.


----------

